# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  الشايب الذكي

## عفاف الهدى

*فيه شايب كل يوم يروح البنك ويدخل 5000 ريال بحسابه... الموظفين استغربوا**وفي يوم من الأيام قال لهم المدير إذا جاء نادوه أكيد هو غني ولازم نكسبه زيادة**لما جاء الشايب ودخل البنك دخلوه الموظفين على المدير** 
**
قاله المدير أنت وين تشتغل؟..* *قال: عاطل مالي شغل* *
**
قاله المدير من وين لك الفلوس اجل؟**قال:أنا أتحدى الناس من 5000 ريال وأكسب.** 
**
قاله المدير كذاب قول الصدق...**
**
قال الشايب: خلاص تتحدى أبوس عيني من 5000 ريال**
**
قال المدير أتحدى...**
**
قام الشايب وفك عينه وباسها ورجعها ==== عينه تركيب**
**
قاله المدير شلون !!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!* *
**
قال الشايب تتحدى أعض أذني من 5000 ريال**
**
قال المدير أتحدى....**
**
قام الشايب وطلع سنونه وعض أذنه ورجعها ==== سنون تركيب* *
**
عطاه المدير 10000 ريال وطلع الشايب**
**
ثاني يوم لما دخل الشايب للبنك نادوه الموظفين ودخلوه على المدير**
**
قاله المدير يابن الحلال تكفى رجع لي فلوسي**
**
قال الشايب: خلاص أنا بتحداك على شي إذا أنت فزت أعطيك فلوسك ومعاها مثلها  وإذا أنا فزت تعطيني 5000 ريال بس* *
**
قاله المدير على ايش تتحدي**
**
قاله الشايب: تتحداني أن لون سروالك الداخلي أزرق** 
**
قال المدير وهو فرحان لا مو أزرق**
**
قال الشايب لا أزرق**
**
قال المدير لا مو أزرق**
**
قال الشايب اجل طلعه أشوفه**
**
فسخ المدير سرواله وطلع الداخلي**
التفت الشايب على الموظفين أثرهم قاعدين يناظرون .... راح الشايب وأخذ**من كل واحد 5000 ريال و قالهم ما قلت لكم راح أخليه يفسخ**سرواله*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هههههههههههههههههههههه


يسلمووو خيتي ع المجهود الراقي

----------


## نور الهدايه

ههههههههههههههههه
هذاي نكت مره على من قبل
مشكوره  اختي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلموا عالمرور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هههههههههههههههههه
مرة نحيس هالشايب 
شايب وعاااايب

يعطيك العافية خيتي 

موفقة 
دمتي برعاية الاله

----------


## متفائلة

*عجبتني...............*
*يسلم ثمك.*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

ههههههههههههههه

حلوه حلوه

تسلمي يالغلا ع الطرح
.
.
بوركتـِ

----------


## ابو طارق

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*كبيرة  وحلوة  ومهضومة  وبتضحك كتير* 

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين حبايبي عالمرور

----------


## علوكه

_هههههههههههههه_
_شايب داهيه_
_يسلموووووووووووو_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي والله داهيه

----------


## LUCKY

ههههههههههههه

جاب العيد 

خلاه ما يسوى بيزه 

حلووووه مرررره 

يسلموا اختي عفاف الهدى 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتسلم اخوك

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووه

يسلمووووووووو

بنتظار المزيد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انت الأحلى

----------


## أموله

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو ع القصه الطريفه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههههههههه*
*بسلموا على الفرفشه الفله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## الباسمي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورين على هدي الطرف
وبعد المدير مسكين
كل مر قال
باتحدا
وبعدين إنهزم

----------


## الباسمي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورين

----------

